# LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*LUME SHOTS LUME SHOTS LUME SHOTS*

*CALLING ALL SEIKO, CITIZEN, & ORIENT OWNERS AND WATCH COLLECTORS!*

Hello Everyone,

Do you have any nice close-up lume shots you want to post? Share your pics right here. Let's see the coolest, brightest luminous hour markers and hands. Please mention what kind of watch it is and tell us a little something about them.

*LET THE LUME SHOTS FUN BEGIN!*

Thanks! :thanks;-):-db-):-!

Cheers!


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

_Seiko SKA383_ :-d








Seiko Tuna 








Seiko Sawtooth








Citizen Zilla








Seiko and bunch....


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

This is a 7549-7009 that my dad gave me (he wears a Breitling Co-pilot now). It is 28 years old and just recently got a full work up by Ken Setser. I believe the lume before, used to be Tritium paint but I might be wrong on this one. Please note that the glow mark on the timing ring is not luminous as the insert can't be taken out. This is the one that gets most of the wrist time, I just can't take it off I love this watch.


----------



## mrkool (Mar 3, 2008)

Yellow Monster...


----------



## mrkool (Mar 3, 2008)

Citizen NY0040. My favorite dive watches. :-!









Orient Mako VS. Seiko Monster. My favorite dress watches. :-!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

That SBBN007 looks like its radioactivity is gonna melt down LOL great shot.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Orient Star Clubman Sports


----------



## lumatuna (Nov 4, 2007)

Modded Tuna on heavy bracelet


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Andrew


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

raggyboy said:


> *pictures*
> 
> Andrew


Lol that fortis looks funny, any dayshot of it?


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

wosk said:


> Lol that fortis looks funny, any dayshot of it?


"FUNNY" What do you mean by funny? :-s I don't see my watch funny. Which part do you think is funny tell me.


















Andrew


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

raggyboy said:


> Andrew


Love the math watch :-!


----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)

raggyboy said:


> Andrew


Cool!!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

One or two...

The Twilight Zone...









A little Night Lite...









Special Ops...


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

Black Monster and Black Knight 









The BK alone









The BM alone


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

GS GMT Spring Drive:


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wow, a lot of "COOL" looking lume shots on this thread indeed! Step right up... step right up..! Keep em comin! Thanks! :thanks;-):-db-):-!*

*Cheers! *


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

TonyT1969 said:


> *Wow, a lot of "COOL" looking lume shots on this thread indeed! Step right up... step right up..! Keep em comin! Thanks! :thanks;-):-db-):-!*
> 
> *Cheers! *


Mmm'kay! b-)

6105-8119:


















OM in moodlight: :-d









It's Rocket Time!: b-)









Cheers! 

Daniel Z.


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

*White Knight.*

Check out how bright the scond hand dot is:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Photographed separately then joined together in Photoshop. I was doing a Tritium vs. Lumibrite test last year.










I love the lume on the BFS. :-!










Not all lume shots/tests are for fun. I used this one to ferret out a fake Citizen <| for a friend. Not hard to guess which one is it.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)




----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Orient 100m sub !


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

If either of these is a fake, it has to be the one with the glow :-(

I have 5 of these watches and all have the dial on the left. The newest ones glow like fire while the two oldest ones don't glow at all any more.

Unless there is something not right about the movement, then the non glowing one is legit


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Lots of good ones on this thread!

Here is the current lume line-up. Hope you enjoy the images

Glen


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

*Lets see your Lumes*

Hey Fellas,

Lets see em, turn off the lights and snap away :-!

I'll start this off with the kind of lumes, the Frankenmonster









Seiko Velatura









Seiko SKJ Kinetic (I really like how this one turned out)









Citizen Diver









Citizen Calibre









And in staying with all my analogs, my MTG-1000g G-Shock


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Nice lume shots..! I really like the lume of the Frankenmonster! Thanks for posting! :thanks:-!

Cheers!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Those are cool :-!

Here are a couple of mine...








SUS 7N33









SNX243









Not a Seiko ;-)


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

SKX031:


----------



## solowgregg (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

My Zilla


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

1st shot an Attesa, SKX007, Luminox (1 yr old), Luminox (11 yrs old) and 16 yr old Tag @ bottem 










SKX007










Attesa










My favorite shot:


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Excellent shots fellas, really impressive. Keep em coming. These lumes photograph so uniquely.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Seiko Samurai.

I didn't even know i had this picture?


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Seiko Samurai.
> 
> I didn't even know i had this picture?


Oh that's cool! |>


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



solowgregg said:


> My Zilla


Long exposures with quartz watches are just so cool.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

great great great.....
:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Lume comparison shot btw a Seiko SBCZ005 and a Traser Ranger.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



solowgregg said:


> My Zilla


That is one beautiful shot :-!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

So here are a few:














































This is the LM-1 Prototype I own.









One of the Zeno Divers









LM-2 GMT SE (Orange Lume)


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Citizen NH6050:









Obligatory Orange Moster:


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

SKX007:


----------



## WhtShadow (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

As I just posted over on the G-Shock forum, I'll just link from here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1381783#post1381783


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Black Monster


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Bathys glow monster


----------



## lumatuna (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

modded tuna on heavy metal...


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Black Monster:










DeBaufre Triton:


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

BM...


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

bm & mkii










_________


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Sorry, as my Seiko MM is on the way, my Omega will have to do


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



leicashot said:


> Sorry, as my Seiko MM is on the way, my Omega will have to do


That's a great shot....did you use a black light?


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

I think I need a new camera. My Samsung P&S isn't cutting it for closeups OR low light shots.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



DougFNJ said:


> That's a great shot....did you use a black light?


Not sure what you mean by 'black light' but a blue light, yes.


----------



## ckx (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

My newly acquired Nighthawk


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



ckx said:


> My newly acquired Nighthawk


Welcome ck! Like the NightHawk! Got to love Citizen's blue/purple lume. I have found my Citizen Attesa to outlast my Seiko SKX007 (Lumi-brite) by a long shot.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Zilla:










Benarus Barracuda:










Black Monster:










An old Citizens friend:










DeBaufre Triton:


----------



## mspeterson (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Three of my favorite "nuclear" Seikos...

Tuna



























Orange Monster









SKA371









OM, Tuna, 371


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



mikee said:


> bm & mkii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey- Did you remove the chapter ring?


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*









From Left to right: Luminox, 7002 mod (Yobokies hands w/ Noah Fuller Dial), Orange Monster.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Orange Monster:


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



GarageBoy said:


> Hey- Did you remove the chapter ring?


nope, just used original chapter ring

__


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

JSAR & Seiko Orange Knight!


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

cool thread...!:-!


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

*Okay, here is my latest custom 007 with Noctilumina on the hands and chapter ring. Dial is a yobokies sub.









*

*Hands for ongoing projects.









*


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Most of these lume shots are amazing!!! Some of them look like weapons or special effects from a sci-fi movie or something, haha.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

SNDA13










bigger: http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/8416/snda13lumedj8.jpg


----------



## LowTEC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

SNZE85, literally able to shine onto the path in pitch black, dunno if it is brighter than the famous Monsters :-!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

darn i can't capture a bright lume i'm just charging using a lamp :-x do you guys have a special settings to capture a good lume :-s


----------



## Azreal911 (Jun 23, 2008)

My Tag Aquaracer


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Molle said:


> GS GMT Spring Drive:


You know, I've been a dive watch guy for as long as I can remember and looking at the GSs have made me realize I honestly prefer a slimmer, more elegant design. That GS GMT has got to be the most elegant sporty watch I've ever seen. I just wish I could afford one!


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

______________
One watch, all the money;-)


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Ollech & Wajs M65 Vietnam watch.............
:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Some Lume...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## LowTEC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



nethskie said:


> darn i can't capture a bright lume i'm just charging using a lamp :-x do you guys have a special settings to capture a good lume :-s


set the shutter for longer exposure?


----------



## enmed (Mar 1, 2008)

Vixa Nettuno Pro:


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Seiko Marinemaster!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my little contrib....


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Here's one of my Ball EMII Diver:


----------



## aquaterra (Sep 29, 2008)

how can i make a good lume shots with pocket digital camera?
all ur lume look sooo bright >.<


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Not a seiko or citizen but this is my best


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Should have remembered it was a Seiko Citizen Orient forum, here's my Kinetic Arctura...


----------



## Onyx_black (Nov 3, 2008)

My newly acquired Citizen BL5280-61E.


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Citizen Chronomaster and Nighthawk.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Seiko Black Monster, Citizen Calibre 3100, Lum-Tec M2:


----------



## Onyx_black (Nov 3, 2008)

From left to right: Luminox Night View vs. Seiko SNJ009 vs. Citizen BL5280-61E
_Note: The Seiko's lume is green in color._

1 sec exposure, this is close to what the human eye perceives:









5 sec exposure:









10 sec exposure:









30 second exposure:









:thanks for viewing, sorry for the side scrolling :-d


----------



## Shaunus (Feb 3, 2008)

New Monster Orange :-d


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



samanator said:


> So here are a few:


Hi fellow watch lovers

i am new to this forum and new to world of watches too.

may i know what seiko series is this? the locking device that lumes is very nice!

currently searching for a classic divers watch.. shortlisted the seiko SKX series.. comtemplating if i should get the dark blue-red bezel or the black bezel.. bright lumes interest me very much..

are there any other models and series i should look out for? budget will be around the SKX series, classic watch look, automatic, preferably with bright lumes.

any advice is very much appreciated.

cheers and have a good year ahead.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^^ I think those are a custom work...

Anyways, while i'm here, here's a few of my latest Citizen:



















Please excuse the lint... :-d


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

My only lume shot I have right now.









I'll have to make some new ones when the orange Monster shows up.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Night out on the lume*


----------



## orcinus (Jul 14, 2008)

Torrid said:


> My only lume shot I have right now.
> I'll have to make some new ones when the orange Monster shows up.


Holy [email protected]!
That's a second or less of exposure.

How bright is that thing?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

orcinus said:


> Holy [email protected]!
> That's a second or less of exposure.
> 
> How bright is that thing?


It's bright, unfortunately my camera won't do extended exposures. I was surprised the picture came out this well.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Day lume*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Light and color play lume*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Only one Seiko (left) but this is my best this far. Shot with an old pocket digital camera.


----------



## Benno1323 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is mine! 
SKA371 BFK

Regards!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

The whole lume issue is certainly one that raises some intense opinions on the part of WIS. Seiko is typically cited as among the best of the major manufacturers in the lume department. One reason that I bought the Luminox was my fascination with the whole tube vs. paint issue in the first place. Now that I have figured out how to do elapsed time photos with the new digital I thought it would be informative to compare, under identical conditions, the lume from several watches with the new Luminox 2004.

Same camera, same settings, same location for watch.

Luminox 2004









Gruen 2824-2 that I bought at Christmas time several years ago for $39:-d









Poljot Alarm that keeps the best time of any of my non-quartz watches:-!









Seiko Superior dress watch with white dial









Seiko SNK809 with Black dial


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

A couple of mine.. been experimenting with the camera..



















Cheers


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Some more lume*


----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)

Private one with the lights down low!!! Samurai Ti








Seiko SKX173 VIPER (that is my name for it, look at the 12 o'clock marker, FANGS!!)









Seiko SKXA49 Black Knight:


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Here's my Samurai


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

My Seiko nite lights


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Seiko Atlas:


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

A couple more..



















Cheers


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

These are my first real tries. Nighthawk and Ecozilla:


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Love that blUe!


----------



## MartonBenitez (Dec 28, 2008)

My Monster!  









I love the lume on these things!

Another one!


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

Orient Black Mako:


----------



## orcinus (Jul 14, 2008)

Citizen vs. Superluminova

*Long exposure:*









*In the dark:*









*Half an hour later:*









*An hour later:*









Just WHAT is Citizen using on these? :-d


----------



## simulator (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## ximenes (Mar 15, 2008)

Some wicked cool shots here.. Don't forget Pyrolume...
they shine bright, even in the day.


----------



## gibsonguy909 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## mokermania (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all,

& tks for creating this Thread TS!!!!

A close up shot of my 1st Auto Seiko Military from wife









side by side of my wife's Orange Dial 6119


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

brothers,
i often see my watch lume brightly..

but my camera is very standard pocket-camera, Canon S520..

do you guys have suggests or advices that i need to capture nice picture like you do??

i say thank you for helping me..


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lume shot of my Alpha Radiomir homage..



















Cheers


----------



## mokermania (Jan 19, 2009)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> brothers,i often see my watch lume brightly..
> but my camera is very standard pocket-camera, Canon S520..
> do you guys have suggests or advices that i need to capture nice picture like you do??
> i say thank you for helping me..


Hi Ryan,

my cheat mode is to shine my touchlight(LED type) at me watch for abt 30 sec b4 taking pic...hehe


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

here's my sawtooth


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet as mate..:-!


----------



## tmt (Jul 4, 2008)

*Os300*









Jan


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

SKX171









SKX173









SKXA61 (Orange Knight)









SNK807


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Orient Classic Automatic World Time...










Cheers


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Playing with a better camera today so here's a PRS-18 and a Batthys 100F Quartz


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)




----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tuna...









Sawtooth...


----------



## unchained (May 27, 2008)

citizen promaster AJ9230-08-EE


----------



## georgebowen (Jun 15, 2008)

This is my PMMM and 007.


----------



## defaz (Dec 4, 2008)

My Black Monster: B&W lume shot...


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Few of my newest additions b-)

Tried and true OM:










Retro OS:


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

G-Shock Mudman










Seiko Tuna Can










Seiko Chrono










Orient Mako


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

ezcheese said:


> G-Shock Mudman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|> Nice Tuna shot|> That's the only pic that's coming up for me though...:-s


----------



## junjunjunior (Sep 14, 2008)

My 2 monsters. Frankenmonster and Ecozilla.. (sorry didn't set the time on my Frankenmonster :-x)


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

makai8o8 said:


> |> Nice Tuna shot|> That's the only pic that's coming up for me though...:-s


How about now? I use Google's Picasa to host the pics I post and it tends to be unreliable. :-|


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Seiko Sumo










Seiko 5 Submariner










Citizen Blue Angels










Citizen Ecozilla










Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey ezcheese...
For some reason the Tuna is still the only one coming up for me. I use picasa as well, & google chrome for my browser. I don't know what to tell you...
Are you also still very strong in the Tuna honeymoon phase? I try to rotate them, but I always end up with the Tuna back on the wrist. I think Seiko has some kind of wrist magnet in it...:-d


----------



## searat (Jul 17, 2006)

My SBBN011..








Steve


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

makai8o8 said:


> Hey ezcheese...
> For some reason the Tuna is still the only one coming up for me. I use picasa as well, & google chrome for my browser. I don't know what to tell you...
> Are you also still very strong in the Tuna honeymoon phase? I try to rotate them, but I always end up with the Tuna back on the wrist. I think Seiko has some kind of wrist magnet in it...:-d


Hmm, that's weird. They all show up for me when I come back to the threads I have posted in. I guess it's just one of those things.

Yes, I am still totally loving the Tuna and I get interesting comments about it quite often, which is fun. Since the Mako is the new kid on the block it has bumped the Tuna out of rotation, but I'll probably be wearing the Tuna again tomorrow. :-d


----------



## wec12 (Nov 28, 2008)

White Atlas


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice shots ENIGMAS1!


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)

jbdan said:


> Very nice shots ENIGMAS1!


Thanks jbdan,and I have a lot more to post.


----------



## chanzdad (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is my attempt.....


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

chanzdad said:


> Here is my attempt.....


You have to use a camera to capture your watch!! :-d


----------



## chanzdad (Sep 9, 2007)

jbdan said:


> You have to use a camera to capture your watch!! :-d


haha...I took the pic got attached properly. Must have screwed up on the link. Well. here is another attempt.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

chanzdad said:


> haha...I took the pic got attached properly. Must have screwed up on the link. Well. here is another attempt.


Hehe very nice shot and a super nice watch to boot!


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Today Pics.


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's one of a 33 year old Seiko!

This is a freshly relumed 1976 6306-7000 by Jack Alexyon and IWW:


----------



## gingerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are my Orient Star 200m revolver and 300 MG Diver




























These are my first attempts at lume shots so apologies they are not the best.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Angel Glow*


----------



## flipangle (Mar 18, 2008)

ACG said:


> Playing with a better camera today so here's a PRS-18 and a Batthys 100F Quartz


My eye! I'm now blind!:-d


----------



## flipangle (Mar 18, 2008)

flipangle said:


> My eye! I'm now blind!:-d


I meant my eyes!


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

My modded Black Monster... very polarizing... some hate it, but I really like it.

This one is about the LUME after all...


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

a quick and dirty lume shot of my BFK


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

I posted this in the image gallery a few days ago but thought this is a better home for it.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Citizen Nighthawk shot with terrible camera by questionable photographer


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Seiko.










Ric.


----------



## RodrigoSWISSMADE (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Folks, my name is Rodrigo, im from El Salvador, im new in the forum, and here are some shots of the Lumibrite coating in the Seiko Submariner SKX033K2. A nice lume.
Hope u like em.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Sumo & Orient Star Revolver


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Laco Squad


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-19









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-14









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-15









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-05-14

giorgos :-!


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

SLT077










Big: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8098/slt077lumebig.jpg


----------



## ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

All gorgeous makai especially the tuna shot....wow


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

jbdan said:


> All gorgeous makai especially the tuna shot....wow


:thanks very much jbdan!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ;1951205 said:


>


dear friend..
amazing shot!!;-)

giorgos


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey...at least I tried, right? :-d


----------



## ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you very much, mate!
Yours are very nice too...........!


----------



## chrise2469 (Feb 19, 2006)

How did I miss this thread.

Here's some 








Alpha 24hr









Big pile o' 5's









Lume comparison









His and hers lume









couple of 009's









Another lume comparison

Hope you like them.


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

Picture taken in moderate indoor light, watch having been exposed to direct sunlight for 15 seconds.










Same watch, same exposure, darkened room with lights turned off.










Same watch, same exposure, room completely dark.


----------



## vigilante1 (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



jbdan said:


> My favorite shot:


Is that a Stowa Airman on top?


----------



## turboBB (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll play!

Seiko YM (boy do I miss this one but at least in the hands of a true collector):









SMP GMT (Great White):









Rolex SDDS (sadly not mine but at least the pics are. :-!)





































































































































































































This one was shot in B&W w/blacklight to supercharge the lume. The reflections you see are all from the x'tal. Kinda looks like some sort of Deepsea Sub with its lights ablaze no? ;o)


----------



## solowgregg (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow Turbo, who taught you how to work a camera?


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the best I've got so far.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*



SPQR said:


> Is that a Stowa Airman on top?


It is 

Sold a while back unfortunately!


----------



## Txwatchdude (Jul 29, 2009)

I couldn't help myself.... heheh..

MTM Black Hawk


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 29, 2009)

Some nice pictures in here.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Speaking of lume... the other day I was at this indoor mini-golf place that was all done up with blacklights.

I noticed the daywheel on my monster glows under the blacklight, but the datewheel does not.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Speaking of lume... the other day I was at this indoor mini-golf place that was all done up with blacklights.

I noticed the daywheel on my monster glows under the blacklight, but the datewheel does not.


----------



## PerE (May 29, 2009)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Orient CFA05002B lume.


----------



## searat (Jul 17, 2006)

My SBBN011 Darth Tuna and SKX009

Steve


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

My _first _lume shot.....


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks great mars! The monster's lume is awesome!



mars08 said:


> My _first _lume shot.....


----------



## dmb2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got an Orca too. The lume on it literally lasts all night. I use it to check the time when I am not wearing glasses. That is how great it is and easy to read.


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sumo








BFK








SKX007








SNZG17K1


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Shambles (Jan 21, 2009)

My first attempt at lume shots. . . Couldn't find a tripod, so I piled up magazines.

Shots are of my SKX031, an often overlooked model, in my opinion. The bracelet it comes on is junk, though. . .

As a genuine question - can anyone tell me if the SKX031 hands are the same as those on the SKX007, SKX173, etc? (I know they look very, very similar - but do the dive rated SKX models have more lume on the hands?)


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Shambles said:


> My first attempt at lume shots. . . Couldn't find a tripod, so I piled up magazines.


First attempt?









Man you were born to take lumeshots! b-):-!

Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## Shambles (Jan 21, 2009)

Wycome: Thanks for your kind words. 

What made it possible is that I'd bought a watch on one of those plastic holders, so all I had to do was keep my camera at the right height and very, very steady.

It also helps that I took a vast amount before I ended up with a couple of usable ones.


----------



## JoepeteJokla (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

Custom job on an old Omega Seamaster.


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*MM300 lume*










non seiko


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-10-07

giorgos


----------



## PerE (May 29, 2009)

Orient Mako lume pretty decent ?


----------



## funky_banana (Mar 21, 2009)

good thread! 
here's some of mine... still have lots to learn, 
dang this lume shot are really hard to take!



















think it's time i should get a tripod


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Seiko


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Shaggie (Jul 13, 2009)

]My Bil Ng mod SNK309k2


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

mars08 said:


>


wondrful.......
but it is modded......
i'm right?
:think:


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Its not a Japanese watch but it its powered by a miyota movement

Invicta Abyss


----------



## SteveOh (Aug 11, 2009)

My recently acquired SBCM023


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

ecalzo said:


> wondrful.......
> but it is modded......
> i'm right?


Certamente il orologio è un "mod". Ma le componenti _are mostly from Seiko_.


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quartz Knight {SHC055P1}


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

New bezel.


----------



## kalibur (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

My Orient King Master homage is a recent Japan domestic model 2005? Auto 100M version, coming in black, white and coke bezel models....great watch..


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

mars08 said:


>


You changed the bezel back? Why? 
I kinda like the factory bezel better anyway, but I'm curious why you changed it back. Or are the pictures not in chronological order?


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well... it's actually _another_ SKX171. (yes, I have a little problem)

:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

I can understand that. I myself have thought of buying a second 171 as a spare... :roll:


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

hamiiii


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## smcx (May 27, 2008)




----------



## yanzi (Aug 10, 2009)

skx031, w/ aftermarket benz hands. photo taken in pitch blackness, with no editing


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Benarus SD


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## wells (Mar 10, 2009)

Pyrolume what watch is that?


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

wells said:


> Pyrolume what watch is that?


That's my 48mm Fire Boat #005 it is also my WUS special of the week seen here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2391353


----------



## rte148 (Mar 19, 2009)

Does having a Miyota movement count?









best I could do with a point and shoot digital


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Kronos diver relumed by me  Exposure time minimal due to camera phone.


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

one more


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

What the heck. First attempt at taking a lume shot. Blue Sumo:


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Not as good a shot as it should be, but here is my Lum-Tec M16.


----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

turboBB said:


> I'll play!
> 
> Seiko YM (boy do I miss this one but at least in the hands of a true collector):
> 
> ...


those close ups of the dial are some of the best I've seen..even the watch looks beautiful and I normally don't like Rolex...what camera did you use for those?


----------



## eonianaerial (May 14, 2009)

taint it sweet said:


> those close ups of the dial are some of the best I've seen..even the watch looks beautiful and I normally don't like Rolex...what camera did you use for those?


+1 Wow. The rolex looks amazing!


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## rowbie (Aug 28, 2009)

My first attempt. Will try some more with another camera.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

timex :-d


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

here it is


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

and this..


----------



## turboBB (Feb 10, 2006)

taint it sweet said:


> those close ups of the dial are some of the best I've seen..even the watch looks beautiful and I normally don't like Rolex...what camera did you use for those?


Thx! It was either a Canon S3 or S5 IS without filters shot inside my home-made "light box" (Ikea laundry bag and fluorescent light). ;-)









Here are some more lume pics (all shot w/S3 IS and apologies for the non-Seiko/Citizen content):


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

turboBB said:


> Thx! It was either a Canon S3 or S5 IS without filters shot inside my home-made "light box" (Ikea laundry bag and fluorescent light). ;-)


extremely brilliant idea ! |>|>
great job turbo
wow
big wow


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just saw this thread..The Blue Mako:








And the (very bright) Seiko Orange Monster:








Jason


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Fantastic shots, Jason. :-!

Here's a daylight lume shot of the Black Monster. It's not professional grade, but these are still fun to look at.


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 22, 2009)

*Citizen AT0660-05E*










*Couple of Monsters and a Broadarrow prs-11*


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Fantastic shots, Jason. :-!
> 
> Here's a daylight lume shot of the Black Monster. It's not professional grade, but these are still fun to look at.


I really need a BM in my collection


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

b-)


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

Modded Seiko SKX007K


----------



## eonianaerial (May 14, 2009)

With a different bracelet, it would look amazing! Very nice mod man!



nakedjohnny said:


> Modded Seiko SKX007K


----------



## ElG (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, so it is my turn now 
Here is my SKX007 lurking from shadow


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)




----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

Private lume party b-)


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 22, 2009)

Frankenmonster Lumi


----------



## BluErf (Nov 21, 2009)

sunatmasal said:


> private lume party b-)


|> |> |> :-!


----------



## sunatmasal (May 9, 2009)

BluErf said:


> |> |> |> :-!


:thanks :-!


----------



## torr8966 (May 9, 2009)




----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

Thought I'd bring this one back to the top..


----------



## WatchBuff0 (Nov 11, 2009)

Orange Monster...


----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

nice lumeshots guys :-!, allow me to chime in, orient gmt.










halo bro sunatmasal :-d


----------



## big-e-294 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've never seen so many lume shots in my life!
I gotta share mine:

15 seconds of Sumo!









Ben


----------



## funky_banana (Mar 21, 2009)

skxa63 modded


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

hi everyone,


----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

hello again


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

bringing this one back from the dead.. here is what happens when you take a 10 second exposure of the PyroBrick #001.


----------



## Warrusty (May 22, 2007)

*Sawtooth seiko / bull45 lum-tec / orca citizen*

Sawtooth / Bull45 / Orca


----------



## BAK (Nov 27, 2009)

Citizen BL5280-53E










Citizen NightHawk










Citizen AV0031-59A


----------



## axb (Nov 29, 2008)

A couple of mine:









info here









info on this one here


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

Some of the Family  They may all not be the brightest but they are a good group.

Cheers
BR


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Fritz618 (Feb 4, 2008)

3 year old SKX173


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

*May I.....*


















*
Thanks*


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## hartreefock (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello!

I took a 10 sec. exposure of my seiko 5 (SNK615/blue dial)

edit: uhhh sorry about the size everyone


----------



## TGV (May 1, 2006)

citizen orca


----------



## TGV (May 1, 2006)

My Oranage Monster


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

many pictures here

watch relumes gallery


----------



## Dave Jr. (Oct 22, 2009)

Seiko Sawtooth


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

SKX175


----------



## llados (Jul 31, 2009)

*Sammy's night & day*


----------



## AirMech74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Goes good with a Cameroon Nub cigar.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

So after 3 years and some odd months of getting into the watch collecting hobby, I've now just finally figured out how to take proper lume shots with my camera. This hobby is fun is so many ways. Now onto the pics...


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## TerraK (Mar 11, 2011)

What brand of watches are that?

Please pm





PyroLume said:


> Thought I'd bring this one back to the top..


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Subhelic (Jun 15, 2011)

Matt R, isn't the one on the bottom the SNDA63? I love it!

here's my pic:


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

my lume OM say hi


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Citizen AV0030.









Tony


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Monster lume!









Tony


----------



## Gai (Nov 29, 2010)

Seiko SNZG17J1 Tactical Military Black Ops:


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

MCWW's dial & Harold's hands set.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

mkii dial,Harold tri colour hands set.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's mine and best so far..
Black monster


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## timeparadox (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

A little custom job I cooked up....6309-7546 Quartz hybrid with superluminova lumed bezel


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this thread, keep posting


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Seiko Dojo


----------



## fundamentalman (May 6, 2007)

sumo007 said:


> MCWW's dial & Harold's hands set.
> View attachment 532002


Interesting. What does that look like in the light?


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

my best from SKX011J 









my best from monster


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

My Starfish...










My Seiko 5


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm horrible at photography but here's a few lume shots I've tried:

Seiko 6309-7040 relumed by Kent Parks








Seiko 6105-8110 relumed by Jack at IWW. Fabulous work, not as bright as my other two watches due to the thin application to stay within the boarders but it is visible all night and looks amazing in daylight.








A few stock Black monster shots.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

My SBBN007 Tuna at a laser / fireworks show


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Cellphone camera shot of my latest


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

My 007 Not as good as my Old PO, but still not bad.


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: White Knight.*


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

*My fff*

My FFF:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: White Knight.*

Oops...wrong post.....pls delete.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## amc687 (Oct 27, 2011)

Traser P6600


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Under UV


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

This post got scrambled during WUS site maintenance. 
My correct post follows


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

To me the important question about lume is it's lasting power. My best-lasting lumers (several hours after charge) are listed below:

Tourby Aviator my best - lume shot below

These have nearly as good lume, but pics are not lume shots.

Seiko diver SBDN005
Seiko chrono SNDA57P1

These have slightly weaker lume, pics also not lume shots

Citizen Orca Diver
Citizen Diver PMX56-2811

I invite those who have already posted pics to tell us about the lasting-power of their lume.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i know i posted here already, but maybe for a different watch...

Monster, Citizen auto diver NY, and a Frankenmonster...









yellow franken...









citizen NY...


----------



## 6thtexas (Oct 17, 2011)

I apologize for the bad photo:


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Citizen


----------



## Gordon Fraser (Oct 25, 2011)

Nighthawk


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Ecozilla 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miafora (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

A couple of my lume shots (sorry, some non-Seiko content also):


----------



## Lorenzaccio (Dec 27, 2011)

The new Mako, aka Ray


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

OM, Mako, Baby Tuna


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SBDD003


----------



## Bonibagongh (Feb 14, 2012)

Junghans Mx Bill..
A very essential lume....

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe know what model is this? Very nice?
[QU

OTE=milo dinosaur;4467056]
View attachment 560513
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MultiFinder (Sep 29, 2011)

limo said:


> Maybe know what model is this? Very nice?


Looks to be a heavily modded SNK809. Speaking of the SNK809:


----------



## Mad eye (May 28, 2012)




----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

all pics taken by old PowerShoot G2, March20, 2011, during one of the brightest full moons I remember in my life /and I remember a lot of them, as I dont sleep @ full moon /. Starring Glycine A17 GMT, Seikos MM300 and Monster.


----------



## cab_cali (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is the best my MM300 can do.


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: White Knight.*

Darth Tuna


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

HR F1 said:


> A couple of my lume shots (sorry, some non-Seiko content also):


Very nice collection I like the IWC's

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## PullTheTrigger (Jun 10, 2012)

Now, the camera sees blue but the human eyes, to new it is green.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Crepas Tektite



















Seiko Snow Monster


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

My little 6105 :


----------



## sammifan (May 3, 2012)

Tried some lume shots today of my Navy GMT.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry ancient repost!


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Seiko SRP233


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

^snap (nearly)


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Zerofreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Lume shot of my Seiko SNZJ03J1 b-)


----------



## amnesia (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Yobokies Big Flieger


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

-


----------



## miafora (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## wilsonhui (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, what are you guys using to charge your lume for those crazy lume shots? I got a hold of a Fluke RLD2 UV refrigerant leak detector flashlight and this is as bright as I could get my Seiko 5 SNZE30 to glow.


Lume Shot of a Seiko 5 SNZE30 Watch by Wilson Hui, on Flickr


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: White Knight.*


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

BFS









BFK


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's mine latest :


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

SKX007 with mobile camera


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## wilsonhui (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's some terrible Vostok lume. Picked up a cheap blacklight bulb from Walmart for lume shots.


Vostok Komandirskie 3AKA3 MO CCCP Lume Shot by Wilson Hui, on Flickr


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## zyxwvutsr (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## crazy4seiko (Oct 7, 2011)

Sportura SRG005







Sportura SNA749








Neither will win a lume competition but both are visible beside my Omega until the wee hours.


----------



## iamsupersam (Apr 26, 2012)

Casio gw3000, Citizen Bn0100, Seiko BFK, Seiko 007









Cheers
Sam


----------



## Ashutosh Kar (Sep 1, 2012)

fossil BQ 9401


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Tanacing (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Shaik (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Here is mine 
Citizen Automatic,Ecozilla & Tissot Navigator 3000


















......


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Citizen Diver Lume Shot ;-)


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## dsonyay (Dec 8, 2011)

The PMX56-2811... watchin LSU-SC


----------



## dsarch21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Edox class 1 big date, just acquired today

sent via the future


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorite's.

SBGA031, my one and only Seiko...for now.










My JLC










My Capeland S XXL










My Sinn 157st12 back from the spa with fresh lume


----------



## paul_regalado (Jun 8, 2012)

mt1tdi said:


> SBGA031, my one and only Seiko...for now.


i find this wicked cool especially the triangle. . nice shot. .|>

here's my share. .


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Triton:










Monster:










Kremke Valkyrie:


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sawtooth

100% crop










BN0000-04H


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Some of mine, in random order. Some are still in my collection, others have been sold but never forgotten. Some pictures are not mine.

Quondam S.6427









Glycine Incursore II ARCO









BaliHa'i Model C









Armida A1









Artego 300M









Ball Fireman II









Boschett CDII









Citizen Ecozilla (not my picture)









Daniel Mink Prof Diver (not my picture)









Halios Laguna Black bezel









Halios laguna Orange bezel









Omega 2254 (not my picture), I have the 2264









Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date









Oris small seconds









Seiko Sumo









Seiko Spork









Seiko FFF









Seiko Monster









Steinhart Triton 100ATM









Steinhart GMT LE









Steinhart Triton 30ATM









Steinhart 44 GMT









Torgoen T5 GMT









WUS DWP









Zinex Abyss (not my picture)









Eric


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

SSC021P1


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Wim 76 (Oct 28, 2012)

The lume of the Seiko 5 "SNZD27k1". I simply love this watch, amazing for that price.


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

Couple of Monster shots and a Darth


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Seiko SKX779 "BM" lost but not forgotten..








Tag heuer Aquaracer WAB2011








Oris TT1 Diver Date








Mido Ocean Star Captain IV








Seiko SBDC003 "Sumo"








All, exclude BM:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Invicta , using Seiko NH35A movement.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Orange Monster


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love lumes! Thanks to all who have posted pictures.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BN0000-04H


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Only a mobile phone shot, but here's my BFK's ridiculous lume...


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

My 2055.80


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Citizen Minute Repeater with Perpetual Calendar.


----------



## Axo (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

Citizen 4X4 limited
Limited edition of 1000 pieces, Duratect titanium monocoque case, 4mm sapphire glass, ecodrive, GMT. If I had to have only one watch, that would be it.










Seiko prospex SBDA005 "Orange samurai"
Diver's, titanium case, proven automatic mechanism, reasonable price. Many wanted to buy it back in 2008, now everybody would want to have it.










Orient world timer CEY04001B0
Incredible quality, great accuracy, great price. It would be excellent value for money, even if it cost $1000.


----------



## Cavro (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## fallenangel (Apr 10, 2011)

here is my lume shot, enjoy guys


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Editited for consideration...


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Yobokies Monster*


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Quick comparison of lume with the phone camera, taken approx 2mins after even light exposure.

Top row left to right;
*Orient Blue Mako
Seiko SLR001
Citizen BM6400

*Bottow row left to right;* 
Seiko SKX779 Black Monster
Citizen BN0085-01E
Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster
Seiko SKX009*










The brightest at this stage is the 14 year old SLR001 followed by the Monsters and the Citizen diver. Given several hours (or a lot less) the Citizen BM6400 shines brightly and is more readable than the Monsters but slightly behind the SLR001. The Citizen BN0085 diver does well and after a while appears at least as bright as the Monsters however the hands perhaps do not hold the charge quite as well - though it is still very good.

The Blue Mako suffers the most of these watches but it must be said that even it can be read by myself after several or more hours of darkness.

I do appreciate good lume and unlike some I do think that it is useful for telling the time at night when an LED alarm clock is not available.

Tony


----------



## Refresh (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

baserock love said:


> View attachment 897987


Nice. What watch is that?


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Not the brightest or best, but the best I can do with my first attempt at a lume shot.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> Nice. What watch is that?


That would be the citizen BM8475-00X


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

baserock love said:


> That would be the citizen BM8475-00X


Thanks, going to check that out 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiopirat (Apr 9, 2012)

Left Seiko ASTRON SAST009, mid Seiko ASTRON SAST 001, right Citizen ProMaster Land AS4035-04E


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

OVM , now up for Sale.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

The Divergraph ..... ;-)







*​


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Deep Blue ProAqua.. I no longer have it but, it's definitely the best "lumed" watch I've ever owned.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Genabis74 said:


> Deep Blue ProAqua.. I no longer have it but, it's definitely the best "lumed" watch I've ever owned.


That's amazing :-0


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Deepblue daynight recon t100 (65 tubes) plus Lume bezel


----------



## mdkendall (Dec 17, 2012)

Seiko SNK809. 1s exposure at f4.5, with minor post-processing to remove some lint. This is my first post; I hope the picture attachment works.


SNK809 Lume by Matthew Kendall, on Flickr


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ronnyhof (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there,

this is my first post so im starting with a friendly hello from germany!

I took my first lume shots, just a beginner and no post processing at all. just what my camera delivers.
All pictures where over 10mb big, without broadband internet i had to downsize alooooooot


----------



## Ronnyhof (Dec 27, 2012)

Animated Gif with ambient light and in pitch black 















Not really a normal Lume Shoot but its the nicest watch i have, even its a deskwatch


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

FFF mod with Yobokies lumed bezel


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Black Monster Lume Shot:


----------



## rootkie (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's mine. Cheated a little using longer exposure time. 

Luminox 3089









Luminox with Edifice EF521-SP


----------



## mdkendall (Dec 17, 2012)

Ronnyhof said:


> Not really a normal Lume Shoot but its the nicest watch i have, even its a deskwatch


I really like the blue underside illumination of those Nixie tubes.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

_*CREPAS TEKTITE*_ :-!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

rootkie said:


> Here's mine. Cheated a little using longer exposure time.
> 
> Luminox 3089
> 
> ...


Great picture


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

SMP


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

More smp or is that more cowbell


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

lazy afternoon... i just grabbed my blackberry, charge my monster a few seconds, and a dirty shot...


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Planet Monster:










Deep Blue All Purpose:










Maratac Pilot:










PMMM:










SNK809:


----------



## WRR (Dec 31, 2012)

Got my orange monster in the mail today, very bright lume.


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Forgot to include my 000











Medphred said:


> Sumo


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Sumo on leather NATO:


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry to be cocky


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Group Lume


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

Seiko BFS:










Greetings
Eryk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## haniffunk (Jan 10, 2013)

Sumo:










Old Black Monster:










007, Spork, White Knight n Black Monster:










Citizen Oxy Military:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Nighthawk


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Seiko Monster*


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

Orient Wide Date:









Greetings
Eryk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

My first attempt with my new Monster


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Regattare 2011










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floho (Jan 20, 2013)

SBGE001 - gotta love the lumed sapphire bezel!







Cheers
Florian


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

floho said:


> SBGE001 - gotta love the lumed sapphire bezel!
> View attachment 941344
> 
> Cheers
> Florian


Wow that bezel is gorgeous!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## argh226 (Sep 21, 2012)

Citizen world chrono AT at8030-18f

The picture isn't nice, but I'll take any tips to get a better one!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Deepblue daynight recon


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

some of my entry level divers:


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

The 2254. Going to a wedding.


----------



## Kampfire (Feb 28, 2013)

My Citizen Calibre 9000


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 991063


----------



## weiss (Dec 26, 2012)

SKX007J 
View attachment 991959


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 991968


Autozillamatic


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 992317


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My Citizen BJ2000-09E


----------



## Rmmiller1985 (Sep 7, 2012)

View attachment 998594

Took this one yesterday. Seiko Diver. Good lume


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

My Black Monster:


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Citizen BL5430








Citizen AV0031-59E


----------



## pyrod (Mar 14, 2013)

HR F1 said:


> A couple of my lume shots (sorry, some non-Seiko content also):


Amazing!, this looks like its got kryptonite or something, great one!


----------



## shurik (Mar 21, 2011)

Steinhart Black Sea.

View attachment 1007963


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

My selfmade diver:

View attachment 1008424
View attachment 1008425


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

I give you my favorite shot I've captured so far. The low light lume shot of the SGGA51


Low Light Lume by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

New acquisition. Neo monster


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

about 10 seconds after hitting it with the 500 lumen surefire!
BAM!!!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MauriceT (Feb 20, 2013)

Only just found out about this thread.

Recently posted this over at the Affordable watches forum which probably would have been a bit more appropriate here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508-15.html#post6377487.

And this is a lume shot of my Brightz Phoenix chrono with its own little story here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/wruw-thursday-25th-april-2013-a-853105-3.html#post6252719.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

1 more seiko snzg17


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

SBBN015 Tuna


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

My 16610LV had nice lume:










and my 6309 MCWW mod is pretty good:










My Seamaster is OK:










But my Monster (as posted further above in the thread, as well) is probably the brightest:


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Orient Ray on the left, Seiko SKX009 on the right!


----------



## tkinphili (Oct 30, 2011)

My newly acquired BFK!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

SBBN007


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Both relumed by meb-)


----------



## MrJaz (Mar 8, 2013)

Difficult to capture a good picture but this thing has some good tritium in it


----------



## Sli (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

My old seiko 5 the lume doesn't last long but its still there although not the brightest in my collection it always amazes me its still there this watch must be over 20 years old









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

SRP313, took this shot with me GNex after charging the lume with the phone's flash for 20 or so seconds.


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

The best I could do with 5 seconds of 860 lumens and my HTC One :/


----------



## Rob845 (Apr 12, 2013)

this is the skx i am buliding:















and the FFF


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Day







Night


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Keeping it f21 appropriate...


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

One really cool thing about lume shots is that you can tell from the pictures how long the exposure was...


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

This Seiko arrived today


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)

It was tough getting the right lume shot without the annoying blur effect.
Zenton G45


Deep Blue Abyss


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Irishsig said:


> It was tough getting the right lume shot without the annoying blur effect.
> Zenton G45
> 
> 
> Deep Blue Abyss


Geez that zenton has a sh*t ton of lume!


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze Automatic


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

*Stock SNZH Bezel Nocti-Lumed*

The stock bezel on the Seiko SNZH (FFF) may respond well to NoctiLumina. 
Below are all snaps, no long exposures. 
Charged by *sunlight *(the room is not totally dark):







Hit it with a *flashlight *for fun!







Hit it with *UV light* for a close encounter!







:-!


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Citizen CA0255-01E


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's mine. Sorry for the quality. I only used a mobile phone camera..

Both Seiko Fives. A SNKE59K1 model and another unknown model. _I have no idea what the model of the other one is..

_









SNKE59K1 Lume










_????????? _Lume










Both of them are more than 2 years old.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

...most ridic thing I posted yet lol


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

Accompanied by his German brother


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

Another lume shot


----------



## steven214 (Aug 31, 2011)

My Seiko Golden Tuna 1000m in the dark b-)b-)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Limes Automatik Lume Shot


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)




----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's my Victorinox Swiss Army 500m in Gun Metal with Red Dial and Sapphire. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Just for fun:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

this my lume shot.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seiko SRP229K1 par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


SEIKO DIVER'S 7002-PRO 300 G par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SSA 165 par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Citizen NY0040 par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko FFF mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX MOD par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SPR043 "SPORK" par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle - Soxa mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX009J par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Vostok Europre GAZ-14 Limousine par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Obris Morgan kaufmann ii par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

faiz31887 said:


> View attachment 1405090
> 
> View attachment 1405091


this is the combo of my dreams, unfortunantly I own only the easyer part of the combo.
really love your combo, congratulations!!!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 1406267

View attachment 1406268

View attachment 1406269

View attachment 1406270

View attachment 1406271


You could still see both very easily after this last shot, but my camera just couldn't pick it up. Or I don't know how to use my camera properly. Most likely the latter.


----------



## Ares176 (Apr 26, 2013)

Vostok Europe Lunolhod-2 Lume










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

sblantipodi said:


> this is the combo of my dreams, unfortunantly I own only the easyer part of the combo.
> really love your combo, congratulations!!!


Thanks a lot! I just got the PO a little over a week ago. I wear both of these every day and I love them. Good luck on getting a PO of your own.

I took another couple pics without the blur from shaky hands:


----------



## Ares176 (Apr 26, 2013)

@naunau what seiko is that on the bottom pic? The one with the bluish lume. Thanx.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

faiz31887 said:


> Thanks a lot! I just got the PO a little over a week ago. I wear both of these every day and I love them. Good luck on getting a PO of your own.
> 
> I took another couple pics without the blur from shaky hands:
> 
> ...


WOW! Thanks for the photos and again, congratulation for the awesome combo.


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

New and old seiko OM.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ftxmwg said:


> New and old seiko OM.
> View attachment 1414421


I really prefer the new lume


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

is it possible/has anyone had their seiko lumes modded for different colors like on some of the higher end watches, i love the multi-color look, such a nice touch


----------



## Jrunr (Jul 19, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> is it possible/has anyone had their seiko lumes modded for different colors like on some of the higher end watches, i love the multi-color look, such a nice touch
> 
> View attachment 1415199


Is that even possible? That would be something very cool that I would like to look into!!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Slightly modded for the wife.... PO style hands, lume works OK!


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seiko SBDX001:


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

A Seiko and a non-Seiko


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Orient ray night time drive









Watch I sold a few months back









My glycine goldeneye









Glycine again









Deep blue master diver 1000










Deep blue on the bottom left

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

The lume kings! SKX009, SRP307, NY0040, BN0010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

using Gen parts for a mod, has also the advantage of having the exact same lume


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

my humble Lume-Dial Alba watches, glowing like Timex Indiglos. But unlike Indiglo, no need to press a button, all they need is a 30seconds mobile phone (torch/flash) light. And they will glow nicely for at least 15minutes, while the lume is degrading gradually.









Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

My Astron SAST100 Lume


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

SBGA029


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

New Stargate SRP493


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

MM300



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko SRP309J1 'Orange Monster' admires own reflection in burl watch case...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

...and the Shogun.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Wrong forum. Sorry.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

...and a 007.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Terpits said:


> Wrong forum. Sorry.


It was still a nice Tudor.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> It was still a nice Tudor.


Thank you


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Mrs kiter took this pic of my new Saturation Diver, not a Seiko, I know, but I think it's a great picture!

The lume on this watch deserves a round of applause.....


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

....Nighthawk










....vs Alpinist (059)


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Citizen Altichron


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

Seiko...


----------



## PACHECO (May 9, 2014)

ORCA


----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

Sumo in a mirror.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Taken a few weeks ago on a Mountain Bike ride; this was taken just before we turned around and headed home (another 15 miles to go).

Almost dark outside, but still a slither of daylight coming through.

My SNK809 with stock hands, Dagaz dial, and Yobokies domed sapphire.

Enjoy.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

SKX mod


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko QHK029K


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Btw, it's the lume of Seiko's (bedside alarm) clock 
















http://www.seiko.co.uk/collections/clocks/qhk029k#


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Not the best shot...


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seiko 7549-7009









Wysłane z mojego ST26i


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

backarelli said:


> ....Nighthawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, does the nighthawk lume last long?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

My second generation monster in bed










Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb4 (May 21, 2014)

My first post my AT4010-50E


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SBBN017 Tuna









SBDX001


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

I've just splashed out on a Super Oyster. So it's the perfect time to faff about with pix.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jimmbob said:


> I've just splashed out on a Super Oyster. So it's the perfect time to faff about with pix.
> 
> View attachment 1501888


Is it me or does that super oyster give the watch more presence? The watch looks nice and big in that pic. Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Is it me or does that super oyster give the watch more presence? The watch looks nice and big in that pic. Congrats


It does yes, the bracelet gives it much more oomph in my opinion, it makes the watch feel much higher end if you know what I mean. Though saying that the photo angle does make it look sideshow large, it's doesn't look quite that big in reality.


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Seiko PROSPEX SBDN009










Mako vs New Monster SRP455


----------



## mrb4 (May 21, 2014)

jimmbob said:


> I've just splashed out on a Super Oyster. So it's the perfect time to faff about with pix.
> 
> View attachment 1501888


Just ordered my first SKX with the jubilee band. Thinking I am going to spring for a super oyster, really like the way it looks. Waiting to see how I like the jubilee first


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Brightest? No, but it still glows after almost 14 years!









Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ACG said:


>


Wow. Does the entire dial glow like that all night?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim_A (May 19, 2014)

Citizen Promaster BN0088








Seiko Kinetic Titanium








Seiko Chronograph Titanium








Seiko 5


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep it sure does. On the citizen anyway


joey79 said:


> Wow. Does the entire dial glow like that all night?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

From left to right, Sumo, Monster, SARG005, Excalibur.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Eielson said:


> From left to right, Sumo, Monster, SARG005, Excalibur.


wow! congrats


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SDWE93P1


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sumo.



















Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## chocoL8MAX (Mar 13, 2014)

Not very bright but looks great in person - SARB017


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

chocoL8MAX said:


> Not very bright but looks great in person - SARB017


The alpinist. My next buy.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

SBBN015 at my bed.










Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Jrunr (Jul 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

A shot of the Blumo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

The sawtooth



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

My trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My SKX779 while watching The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance:


----------



## PVSinger (Aug 13, 2014)

*Nixie Tubes - how old school!*


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's the lume on my 6105.










Just kidding....if I want lume, I go to my Lum-Tec.


----------



## orangeclockwork (May 13, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

SBBN015


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Seiko mini monster, Armida A2, Obris Morgan Pradata...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

SBDB009 Spring Drive Tuna 600m


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Best I can do.


----------



## vierport (Nov 5, 2012)

This is the new Prospex GMT Kinetic Diver (SUN021)


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

My Orange Monster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNX809


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

The Excalibur



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Ssc031


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

SKX009















e voila


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

lume on my 7002 is old and the lume on the dial has basically fully faded but the hands and lume pip are still going strong. Makes for a funny lume shot


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG005 working a night shift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## botoxtas (Aug 19, 2014)

Spot the Seikos!









Kinetic Diver









Orange Monster


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Let There be Light
Helson Spear Diver Frame


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG001

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcbinok (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm considering purchasing this nice looking Seiko. My question is: does this lume look original? The movement is 7009-3060, the serial # is 660737. I believe that means it was made in 1976 (1986?). From what I can gather, Seiko stopped using radium paint in 1991. Therefore, I'm a little nervous about this watch. Any information is welcome.


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Leganza diver DBS Aston Martin evening mood by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

this (calibre 7T32, a New Old Stock) Seiko SDWA43P1 just arrived today. I'm very pleased with it, because of it's features.
- Titanium case and bracelet
- Chronograph
- Alarm (Alarm dial can be used to show 2nd Time Zone)
- Lume Dial


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Seiko 6309


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Seiko Marinemaster 600m SBDB001

Sent via Owl Mail


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

I've already whored these out a bit but I just found this thread.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

My 30 year old Seiko


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

lume on my skx779 : )


----------



## b20ef (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Some lume on the nox.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Citizen BN0085


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Freud2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

WR100


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)

When the sun goes down!


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

At the deep


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Zerofreak (Jun 29, 2012)

My Seiko SKZ327J1 Stargate


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Seiko Darth Tuna SBBN013


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

barely qualifies as a lume shot, but


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Citizen World Perpetual AT (my favorite watch so far)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tritium GSAR....note the Tritium on the sweep second hand too


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## ikeo1 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

A better tuna


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The Luminox


----------



## leevanfong (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Spaced a few minutes apart while I tried to figure out my point-n-shoot camera's settings. Citizen AT and SKX009:


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SBBN021 "Blue Ocean" Tuna............


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SRP581 Prospex Monster............


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

At some point, I'll get a lume shot first thing when I wake up. It's amazing what our eyes can see at 5 AM after several hours of sleep. I can see my SKX009's hands and markers, but my phone camera won't register it, at least not with the stock app. I'll have to try a third party app like Slow Shutter or get out my point-n-shoot for an extra-long exposure.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going thru my phone's camera roll, I found this shot. It's almost exactly how the watch appears to me when I first wake up, even after wearing it into bed. I can't remember what app I used to take the pic, but the stock app can't manage an exposure like this.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson bronze.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Just posted this in another thread - thought I'd drop it in here too:


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## agentk98 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

From all I had that's the winner


----------



## igwt (Nov 29, 2014)

used my cellphone


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

igwt said:


> used my cellphone


beautiful shot, did you use the phone to take that photo or to post it here!! 
if the first, what phone are you using?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Sumo LE checking in.


----------



## igwt (Nov 29, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> beautiful shot, did you use the phone to take that photo or to post it here!!
> if the first, what phone are you using?


Im using a samsung s4... i attached a magnifying lens at the camera so i can take a Macro-shot with it.. then it came out that way.... thats why its grainy since i used my phone and its a bit dark so the lume will shine... hehe!!


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

I posted these in other threads but this collection is cool! |>

Sawtooth:
View attachment 2843258




















007 and Monster




















SNE107


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo with painted dial.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass diver.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Not my best, but good enough.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Not my best, but good enough.


wonderful collection, congratulations but you lack a 6R15 monster IMHO


----------



## 10-Dee-Q (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

The Monster never did it for me.



sblantipodi said:


> wonderful collection, congratulations but you lack a 6R15 monster IMHO


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

My best so far...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## MiklosR (Mar 15, 2014)

ExoZilla


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

SKX007, SRP313 and Sumo


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarg lume


----------



## JJH (Aug 8, 2014)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Another Sarg009:


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Multicolor lume


----------



## Saintom (Mar 23, 2015)

Seiko SSC227 Lume 








-Tom


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Saintom (Mar 23, 2015)

Little bit better shot of the three for comparison. Same amount of light exposure. World Chrono, Skyhawk 3rd gen, SSC227.


----------



## Xcel (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

cool color match.... this lume


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

LuisR said:


> cool color match.... this lume


Now I'm going to have to find a watch with orange lume to match my Civic.


----------



## Edgar Sousa (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the multicolour lume vibe on some watches - MY SNK8** mod has green dial indices and numbers, blue C1 hour and minute, and Orange-lume second hand. Sadly my phone camera is way too crap to pick up the dial indices glowing, I'll try to get my hands on a better camera and post it up.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Spork









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cfw said:


> Spork
> 
> View attachment 3452562
> 
> ...


That is pretty cool. How long does it normally last?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Seiko Shogun Sbdc007




























Sumo on the left side and Shogun on the right


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Aramar Arctic Marine.


----------



## 10-Dee-Q (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment DSC00013.jpg


Seiko Astron SBXA 045


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

joey79 said:


> That is pretty cool. How long does it normally last?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. In complete darkness its visible for a few hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

bvc2005 said:


> Aramar Arctic Marine.


What! No _likes_?


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

just arrived today, Candino Euromatic with Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## awwfawk (Jun 14, 2011)

55 fathoms, Citizen bn0085, Orange monster









View attachment 3574346


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here we go, knock knock guess what =)


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Check out the lume on my Pepsi Black Monster 2 mod from MCWW...























A lot of times you see hands that don't measure up to the indices, but Jay got these as bright as the legendary Monster markers.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shogun Sbdc007


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not bad for a Seiko 7002 from May 1994


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> Check out the lume on my Pepsi Black Monster 2 mod from MCWW...
> 
> View attachment 3593274
> 
> ...


I'm a monster fan but you ruined it 
really don't like this mod, I'm sorry.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> I'm a monster fan but you ruined it
> really don't like this mod, I'm sorry.


That's cool. You don't have to wear it. I think it's a huge improvement, and that's really all that matters.


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

WHY would you want to see Lume Shots anyway??
I can give you PERFECT Lume Shots of all of my Seikos.
I just make them the way everybody does: I just shine my 10 MILLION Lumen LED flashlight on my watch for about 10 seconds, and then immediately take a picture as soon as I turn the flashlight off. WOOWW what a LUME!!!
How does that help you??
What you REALLY want to know is NOT how bright the LUME is but how long it LASTS.
And nobody ever shows you that on their watch review or lume pics. Do they?
You might want to think about that...
Cheerio. ;-)


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> WHY would you want to see Lume Shots anyway??


A 75-page thread says that plenty of people want to see lume shots.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

JamesWWIII said:


> A 75-page thread says that plenty of people want to see lume shots.


Amen!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Not my "best and brightest lume shot", but a good representation of what my SKX009 looks like at the movie theater.

Don't worry, I'm not disturbing anyone -- it's still previews.


----------



## Dansak (Apr 1, 2015)

Citizen BN0148-54E


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

bvc2005 said:


> Amen!


Well enjoy kidding yourselves then.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Well enjoy kidding yourselves then.


Unless you've got tritium tubes, all lume fades, and I don't see anyone here claiming otherwise. So why the hell are you in this thread to begin with if you're so unimpressed with shots of pretty glowing watches? Just trying to piss all over everyone's enjoyment? Nothing better to do?


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shogun SBDC007


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Well enjoy kidding yourselves then.


Actually, I'm enjoying the hot air you are blowing...


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Seiko: SBDC025, SRP313, SRP639


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

The_Judge said:


> Seiko: SBDC025, SRP313, SRP639
> View attachment 3634010
> View attachment 3634018


wow do you own all this watches? are you a monster fan? 
I would like to buy the SBDC025, how is its lume when compared to the second gen monster (SRP) ?


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

MM300


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

MM600









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

JamesWWIII said:


> Unless you've got tritium tubes, all lume fades, and I don't see anyone here claiming otherwise. So why the hell are you in this thread to begin with if you're so unimpressed with shots of pretty glowing watches? Just trying to piss all over everyone's enjoyment? Nothing better to do?


You're missing the point I'm afraid. There's a huge difference in lume quality and in how long a lume lasts (i.e. how useful it is).
Many watches can give you a great lume at first but some dim down within minutes while others almost make it through the night.
I think that is wat this thread should be about.

But if you just like pretty pictures of bright glowing lumeshots and don't care about anything else then it's probably ME who is missing the point here o|.
Enjoy! |>


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yawn...


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> You're missing the point I'm afraid. There's a huge difference in lume quality and in how long a lume lasts (i.e. how useful it is).
> Many watches can give you a great lume at first but some dim down within minutes while others almost make it through the night.
> I think that is wat this thread should be about.
> 
> ...


The thread topic reads: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!
Your Best Brightest...

Perhaps you can start a new thread: Longest lume.

No wait.

Perhaps you can start another thread: The bluest lume...no wait...the greenest lume...

It's just lume, and lots and lots of lume pics.

Let the boys have their fun!

That's all I have to say bout that.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Seiko Landmaster Lume


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

SC-Texas said:


> Seiko Landmaster Lume


 congratulations for your high end Seiko


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I really like this one


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Citizen Prime, Scurfa and Rolex SubC


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

bvc2005 said:


> The thread topic reads: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!
> Your Best Brightest...
> 
> Perhaps you can start a new thread: Longest lume.
> ...


You enjoying yourself?
Hope so....
Cause nobody else is..


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

JamesWWIII said:


> Check out the lume on my Pepsi Black Monster 2 mod from MCWW...
> 
> View attachment 3593274


That is a pretty watch


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> You enjoying yourself?
> Hope so....
> Cause nobody else is..


Yawn...

Keep those LUME shots coming guys. They're great.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Haters gonna hate, but anyway, 774 posts in this Lume Shots thread speaks for itself.








Candino Euromatic with Valjoux 7750 automatic chronograph movement.








And the lume shot.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

BarisKiris said:


> Haters gonna hate, but anyway, 774 posts in this Lume Shots thread speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Quartz Seamaster Pro Bond, bulletproof

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

My SKX007 up close. Bright enough for me to notice that it s speaking a foreign language LOL 









And yes... I need a better camera


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Also a SKX007.. an impure one..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Outside:









Inside:


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

My new SKX013 mod









If you leave the UV torch on when you take a pic you get a great looking pic too.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ambiance light only.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko monster 2nd generation


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

A4VC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SARG011? I'm getting one next week


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Opps wrong pic!...how do you delete attachments?


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Hopefully this will make up for it


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## Thethirdrowe (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Seiko Dracula Monster and Citizen Prime


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more pelagos.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Not a Seiko. Need to take more like shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

not a model known by its lume, but is still there!


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

This is my Seiko Lord SSA073K1 Open Heart. I ordered it from a grey market dealer in Singapore. I'm guessing it's not a popular line as I haven't seen any others on here. The lume doesn't last long but it does look very nice I feel.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My 7 year old SMP still looks good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Darth Tuna.......


----------



## szbalogh (May 14, 2015)

My first lume practice on a 8 usd chinese quartz watch made for myself. I like the german pilot watch designs but cant afford them. So printed an Archimede dial on a laser printer and started lume it. The hour and minute hands have the original lume paint. 
Bougth the pigment (strontium aluminate) from ebay, 3 usd/10g. Used nail lack as a binder diluted with toluene and xylene to alst longer. I had to add solvent a few times while painting to maintain the right consistency. FIrst i wanted to paint only the hour markers, but made a lot of paint so i started painting the numbers and second markers too. My eyes were yoyoing at the end  Could make photo only with my phone.


----------



## szbalogh (May 14, 2015)

Just went out to have lunch. Its cloudy outside but it charged up really well.
The picture is taken in a half dark basement with my phone on sport setting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

That's good work. Looks like you were nice and patient, too.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

My Seiko SRP403J Presage and Blumo! Taken with a Canon Powershot SX280HS in my bathroom. (Barracks life)


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Christopher Ward C60 ...

*













​


----------



## szbalogh (May 14, 2015)

Today's lumejob on my new refurbished HMT Pilot 







(sry for phone picture)


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow, which seiko is this?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Some daytime/early morning lume on my SBBN007.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Leedzz (Aug 5, 2015)

SKX011J


----------



## sengvin (Aug 29, 2015)

Kentex,Omega ,Orient


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some tuna lume
 








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 5129386
> 
> View attachment 5129394


The citizen pilot top left is quite impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Alpinist








007








Orient mako








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## velpser (Nov 16, 2014)

This is obviously not the brightest lume shot I have seen on web, but I consider this the best lume shot I have taken out of my current collection.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Just started playing with the new camera - thought this looked pretty good:










Although flickr is being "difficult" not a easy format to navigate compared to photobucket.

Edit to say it's a SRP491K1 with MM hands and yobokies sapphire (had to lose that cyclops.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Dkowl (Aug 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO 7002 Scubapro 150









.
.
.
.
.


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

aegon said:


>


I'd love to know the names of the 2nd and 3rd watches on the top row from the left.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Blumo








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> I'd love to know the names of the 2nd and 3rd watches on the top row from the left.


I am tipping the second from top to left is the citizen BM6400 series.

I could be wrong and am now curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/4ageless/DSC00277_zpstzwmxoay.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/4ageless/DSC00275_zpstbirhivt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor mobile pic...
[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/4ageless/DSC_2602_zps9khcztxg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WatchFan82 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007 and MM300.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll start with these, my only Seikos and Citizen.

































One more question, other brands are also desired?


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

poor picture of my Samurai


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Citizen Orca














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Citizen Promaster Diver














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Pure Luminova


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Rankiryu said:


> Pure Luminova
> 
> View attachment 5844018


wow, why you bought it?
is it a solid? liquid? like sand?


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> wow, why you bought it?
> is it a solid? liquid? like sand?


This is the powder (sand).
I bought here.
Amazon.co.jp | å&#8230;‰ã‚‹ç²‰ï¼§ Greenã€€10g | ã�Šã‚‚ã�¡ã‚ƒ é€šè²©
¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡ÛºàÎÁ¡¦¾ÃÌ×ÉÊÂ > ¸÷¤ëºàÎÁ¡¡¥ë¥ß¥Î¡¼¥ÐÂ > ¸÷¤ëÊ´¡§£Õ£î£Ä£é£ç£é£ô£á£ì²Ê³ØÇîÊªÅ¹

It is amazing than any commodity that is bought so far.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Monster 1st gen is still g(l)owing strong 

Seiko Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Monster 1st gen is still g(l)owing strong
> 
> Seiko Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


very nice shot


----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

Halloween Monster Lume!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> very nice shot


Thank you!


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Disco monster

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wanted to see how these 2 compared.









10 minutes later








And at 1am







Meh....... need to try again with longer exposure.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Oops... 2:03 or 2:35?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tseg said:


> Oops... 2:03 or 2:35?


1403 GMT


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mid & full size skx Pepsi


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

Tseg said:


> Oops... 2:03 or 2:35?


excuse me, where's the lume?


----------



## Carlibr8 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

yaibakt said:


> excuse me, where's the lume?


That's right... rub it in. Kick a man when he's down... :rodekaart


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SS95 (Oct 19, 2015)

Mine doesn't seem to stay bright for long, takes seconds to considerably lose its strength, would exposure to a UV torch extend the brightness duration?


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SS95 said:


> Mine doesn't seem to stay bright for long, takes seconds to considerably lose its strength, would exposure to a UV torch extend the brightness duration?


It's just because yours has smaller amounts of lume. I have a Rado with a similarly small amount, and it's not easily visible after a short time, either.

Remember, too, that your eyes take time to fully adjust to darkness, probably thirty minutes to an hour. My Seiko diver is visible to my eyes first thing in the morning, even if I wore it into bed -- but it's actually pretty dim by that point. I can only see it because my eyes were in total darkness for six or seven hours while I slept.


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

I find that seiko lume that is made after 1995 has the long lasting lume. Mine is still bright and I can tell time at 5 am.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Glycine KMU48, Hammy Khaki Aviation and the Ebel 1811 Tekton Limited FC Arsenal. Love them all. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SKA641









SNKE-SKX









SRP605









Alpinist









SNKE59


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tuna

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Monster

Seiko Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Nighthawk

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## sg085 (Jul 25, 2013)

Love that tuna shot !


----------



## Interceptor_RWB (Aug 7, 2008)

Ditto that's awesome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Shogun 

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

The re-issue


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## keisuke880 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wasn't sure about the lume on the SSC017, but after wearing and experiencing it, I can say that it will easily last from 10pm-6+am without any problems at all


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)

I just noticed, when I took this pic, that the flat outer edge of the crystal reflects the light from the lume.


----------



## Kris The Swede (Oct 9, 2014)

Misposted :/ mods feel free to remove. Thx / kris


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## swissi.1 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

What watch is this?



dynamo23 said:


>


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Simply love the lume on this Magrette!










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

From this morning.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Citizen aqualand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adisabeba (Jan 13, 2016)

Citizen bm6400


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Will post better tomorrow.

Another









I should have more









Maybe more









Let me check









For the sake of it


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

not my best, but yeah...

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best &amp; Brightest Lume Shots!*

Citizen/Miyota movement (9015)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best &amp; Brightest Lume Shots!*

Here's my SBDX017 and OSD300.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Moon over my 007.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ddldave (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best &amp; Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best &amp; Brightest Lume Shots!*

lume lume...

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best &amp; Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## Dattinator (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm really enjoying these photos. Recently learned how to do a lume shot and it's actually quite fun.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Borealis #ScorpionFish #RetroModerism #BigAssLumeBaby


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 6780666


Oh what's this??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

r0bf1ve said:


> Oh what's this??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this is my mod of VOSTOK amfibia youth
was so







----------
and after i lumed this watch 








and lumed all hands


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

SRP637 and SUN043 having a lume staring contest.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 6829658


Citizen orca?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

joey79 yes


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

not your average lume!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRP741









SRP271









SNXF05


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

SRP637, aka Monster Tuna, aka Baby Tuna, aka Shrouded Monster. One of these days we should probably have a vote to choose which one name suits this lovely brute of a watch the most.


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Seiko SKX173


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

BM6400


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Seiko Dracula SRP313

Just a sleepy badminton guy.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sdgm007... Anti-lume shot.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Prospex sun021 and prospex Blumo


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

make full lume


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

SRP775, from the new turtle reissue series:


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

EBenke


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Just an old seiko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My sumo lume shots just now.


----------



## edysson (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, I will introduce a cheap (15 USD) LORUS R2347FX9. The lume is long lasting time like my SEIKO SNZG17.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

SUN019 lume love you long time .

















Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

not the best nor brightest but here's my G-Shock GW3500B under blacklights at laser tag over the weekend








​


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Seiko SRP775:


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

Citizen BN0151 Eco-Drive Diver's 200m


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rolex chromalight vs Seiko Lumibrite vs Panerai superluminova

Seiko still the best.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

make orca mod


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent photography skills, always like your images.....Deskto[ studio?




oldfatherthames said:


> Seiko SRP775:
> 
> View attachment 6994522


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent photography skills, always like your images.....Desktop studio?




oldfatherthames said:


> Seiko SRP775:
> 
> View attachment 6994522


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

A daylight shot. At night with a high power flashlight charge, I need sunglasses...lol
Anyway when I do this before going to bed it lasts for about 6 -7 hours dimming as time goes on but still readable in the early AM.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 6952322


Nice lume! What model is this? Not a seiko i presume?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My Blumo different lume shots.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Normal Blumo shots.


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

The Promaster in action:


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

aegon said:


>


I'm a lume freak here, can you tell me what is the lovely top left brand ?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

SUN045 vs PAM00024


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

my mode lume at infantry


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Turtle 

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Seiko Cyclops


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Bunnytwo (Apr 17, 2016)

What is this watch brand and name please?


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

If you're talking about the post above yours, it's the Citizen BN0151-09L. I am wearing the black version as we speak.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

This is a beast.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*



ndw6 said:


> This is a beast.


Well, what is it ?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Helberg CH6


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

That's NOT a lume shot.



ndw6 said:


> Helberg CH6
> View attachment 7903922


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*



ViperGuy said:


> That's NOT a lume shot.


It's got such bright lume, it lights up like daylight!

(actually, he was answering a previous post asking him what his "beast" of a watch was)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Ah! I see it now. My bad! Thanks for pointing that out. Since he didn't quote anyone, I didn't know and hadn't read too far up. Doh!



BarracksSi said:


> It's got such bright lume, it lights up like daylight!
> 
> (actually, he was answering a previous post asking him what his "beast" of a watch was)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*



ViperGuy said:


> Ah! I see it now. My bad! Thanks for pointing that out. Since he didn't quote anyone, I didn't know and hadn't read too far up. Doh!


No apologies needed we all can't be mind readers.
I just assumed it was obvious. Never assume the obvious.
I find in sometimes when you reply you just get a whole pictures of the previous post so I just respond and expect you'll read the post before.
New lume
I need to work on how to take a better one. It came out blue, when it's vey green.
H2O Makume Gane Kalmar II


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

Sub lume


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

BFK


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Can we guess.........?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

just for reference, my monster obliterate my SKX007 in terms of lume.
many people says that this two watches has comparable lume, it's not the case, absolutely.
monster has a lot more of lumibrite materials and it glows for hours, skx can be visible for hours but really there is no match.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Seiko Ska 291 and Eco-Zilla









I don't think the Seiko doing to badly being 20 plus years old on the original dial and hands!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Monster


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tuna


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*



ndw6 said:


> H2O Makume Gane Kalmar II


great watch but bad photo!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Planet Ocean


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mapotofu said:


> Planet Ocean


amazing


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ZIPPER79 said:


> Excellent photography skills, always like your images.....Desktop studio?


Thank you very much, Sir! 

I beg your pardon, I missed your reply way back then! 
I did this at home with the SRP775 placed on the surface of a turntable's platter, with the room lights directly above dimmed. The main light comes - also dimmed - from the sides and from some meters away.

Two lume shots from my SRP775 thread that I hadn't posted here yet. These I did in my garden in the evening with lights from a room in the back and from the left side and experimenting with a torchlight reflecting from the wall to the right front of the watch. ;-)


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

From left to right: Citizen World Timer, Citizen Navihawk (1st Gen), Glycine Airman 18


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

SRP581 lume shot taken w/Sony a6000
View attachment DSC00636.jpg


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Blumo SBDC033


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Citizen BN0151-09L


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*



ViperGuy said:


>


gorgeous.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic SUN045 and Damasko DA 47 (Black)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

L to R:
Citizen BM8180, Damasko DA 47, Seiko SUN045, Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Zilla


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Orient Ray gen 1









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Here's mine.
















Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Turtle

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

SUN045 and 173


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

SKX007:


















SUN015:









Orient Ray:









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Casio MDV-102D


----------



## Pro Merc (Jun 21, 2010)

Orange Monster gen 1


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

I would like to post my lume shot but since this is my first post, the system wouldn't allow me to upload any pic, so I had to wait


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160516/f6f9677e6d35d40a381fc6acc30cb1fd.jpg[/IMG]speedmaster







hulk







skxs







GMTiic







pelagos







stowa flieger







seamaster









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Seiko Skz251 









Oris tt1 diver


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing this rare vintage Seiko titanium chronograph. The lightest watch in my collection.










I like these Seiko 7t32 chronographs, because the alarm dial can be used as 2nd time zone.

And the lume dial is very cool at night.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Lorus lumibrite diver
Citizen NY0040
Darth Tuna
Ninja Tuna


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

6R15 Black Monster and 777 Turtle.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Lumibrite rules !! #SBEX001 #SBDX012 #SBDC027 #SBDB008


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNE107


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Seiko sumo.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRP601J1


----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)

Seiko Monster vs Citizen Royal Marines Commando


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Beast vs STI


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

All you Monster, Turtle, and Sumo fans, get some of this SKX lume.






Better put your sunglasses on.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

My Seiko sne293p2 diver's


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Omega SMP300









Certina DS Action


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Seiko 173 and Steinhart Nav-B Chrono


----------



## Jball1125 (Sep 14, 2014)

Delfin


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Darth in da Dark


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SKXA35


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

Skickas från min iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

Citizen AT0810-12E


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Seiko SNE293P2


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 8269162
> 
> 
> View attachment 8269170


one of the best diver's ever made.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

zuiko said:


>


how much you paid this beauty?


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

MM300


----------



## zf2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Seiko srp653 is so bright


----------



## NinerLeft (May 31, 2016)

Seiko Kinetic Relume.....


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient OS300


----------



## zf2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Another shot of srp 653


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

wooww


zf2 said:


> Another shot of srp 653


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

SBBN015


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNZJ49


----------



## zf2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Another lume shot at night...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko Sea Urchin at Jakarta seaside restaurant.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## ExplorerK (May 11, 2016)

Amazing thread!

Also, Orca!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Adding


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Admiring the Blue Turtle's lume in the afternoon, so had to check it out in a darkroom like the laundry room with lights turned off.
Love it!!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

I love blue lume.


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Seiko divers


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

*Seiko Samurai in in the Sauna*


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SBDN028 Solar Tuna - just a cellphone picture no extra gimmicks like shutter speed.










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Late night lume with the Seiko









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Samurai in in the Sauna*



davelemi said:


> View attachment 8673130


Aw, bro! You're killing me. Gorgeous!

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## grigoriyk (May 24, 2011)




----------



## zf2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hublot oceangraphic 4000m


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

lume dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Popeos (Jul 1, 2016)

Family Lume Shot


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Victorinox Dive Master 500 White with 1 second exposure to flash light..


----------



## Meerkat (Jun 4, 2016)

Two Citizens after sitting in bright sunlight.


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

westar automatic


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Pleamar


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Helson SD-40









David


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Helberg CH8


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Can anything beat a Monster?


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko 5 Nicknamed 'Reese'


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Mirrored lume









The above shot was taken after exposing the watch to a lamp

The shot below was taken after I just got in the house from a hot sunny day









So, look at the vast color difference when it's exposed to different light sources.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

Seiko Turtle


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Citizen lume. Daylight lume shots are fascinating.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, a lot of beatiful photos.

Here are some of my:

Vostok Amphibia








Casio AWG-M100A-1AER








Oreint Ray








Timex T49874








Armida A8








Citizen
CB1070-56L








NY0040








NY0023








Invicta mods
7042








8926OB-1








8926OB-2








8926OB-3








12167








Seiko
SKA465P1








SRP263K1








mods
SNK381K1








SNZG13K1








SKX007K1








SKX009J1








Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko Monster Orange 









David


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Pulsar PT3321X1


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SUN059


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

SBDB009

and here she is in the daylight-










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Does this count?









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerK (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Modded Invicta 8926OB.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Not the best. If I was upside down I wouldn't be sure what time it was! But love the watch and lume ain't terrible with not a ton of exposure


----------



## BountyWolfC (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your Lumes*

Heres my first watch, the Orient Ray II. My camera is garbage so the picture will be grainy but this thing is amazing for 160 dollars..


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My

SBBN035 Ninja









and my

SBDX017









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

This time around I'll go with my Modified Loyswatch VTG 007


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

Seiko Landmaster...


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

cortez said:


> Seiko Landmaster...


What's the reference number for this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortez (May 10, 2015)

Acurry said:


> What's the reference number for this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Model number is SBDB015.

sent from my mobile device


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

cortez said:


> Model number is SBDB015.
> 
> sent from my mobile device


Thanks. I'll have to put that on my wish list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9036009
> 
> 
> View attachment 9036017


I love the look of an engineer bracelet on a monster


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not a Seiko, but the lume is equally great


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

nenolas73 said:


> Not a Seiko, but the lume is equally great


Pelagos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Pelagos?


Yes, 25600TN


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

nenolas73 said:


> Not a Seiko, but the lume is equally great


One of the best lume shots I've seen hands down.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SBDN028










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

The only blue lume in solar tuna family

But the bad thing is...the lume pip is still green










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCW003, 20th foxfire 7s26


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

T-hunter said:


>


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

make screen all my works


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

you've simply rocked it buddy!


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Today's watch.










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Seiko prospex land trek sbcj007










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCJ007, 7t59


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

My EcoZilla


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6002 from Spencer Klein at Klein Vintage



















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

The White Mule


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SKX173


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside lume2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Seiko SARG009


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yesterday photo:


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... sorry, double post ...

:-(


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Luistsmd (Aug 8, 2016)

Taken in a pitch black room after blasting the thing with black light.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Nice lume for a field watch.......


















SKX007 has to represent.....


















Citizen Promaster don't want to be left out.....


















But hands down the king of lume in the collection is the.....

Monster.....






















































All so bright, gotta wear....
b-)​_


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Seiko PADI wet lume


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SNK805 with Yobokies hands and CT sapphire










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

This is quite a lume


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

the lume on seiko is always amazing


----------



## Spartcom5 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll give it a shot with my Samurai.....


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

New watch, disappointing lumebrite though. Not to worry.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko 5 vs SRP309


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## joebloggs13 (Aug 10, 2016)

Longines heritage military chronograph 1938.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

my works


----------



## joe51 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone have a lume shot of the Shogun?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mikkolopez said:


> Anyone have a lume shot of the Shogun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Here you go.


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Day , soft and elegance lume.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I stand by it, I reckon the SUN019 has THE best lume in the game.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

1. Modded SKX007 with Blumo dial, sea urchin hands and stock lume pip
2. SARB017 stock
3. Modded SKX007 with stock dial, Kontrolsports! Hands and Dr.Seikostain bezel insert.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Playing around with my new SNK807 this past Friday. Pics taken with an LG G5.

30 second exposure:









3 seconds:


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Seiko Sports 100 w/ 7T32 movement, full lume dial:









Seiko SKX007 (modified):









Maratac Big Pilot:









Seiko SNZG15:


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

IG stitched shot of my SUN025, SRP481 and SNDF93.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

that full lume dial looks sweet. pics probably don't even do it justice.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

unlewser said:


> that full lume dial looks sweet. pics probably don't even do it justice.


Thing is BRIGHT, I'm talking 1 lumen or so on a fresh charge which is enough to navigate a dark room indoors.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Seiko SARB035!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

My box of Seikos:


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

Great lume shots everyone!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Double lume









Sent from space


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

how is it?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Not as good as Seiko, but not bad.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Anyone know if there is such a thing as a battery-powered illumination that mimics lume? What I mean is instead of electroluminescent or led that lights up the entire face of a watch, it would just light up the markers and hands like lume does? It looks so much cooler to just have parts of a watch with lume and it would be awesome if there was a battery-powered way of producing that same look.

I kind of doubt that exists though...especially for the hands...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Rolex SubC, my late grandfather's Rolex Oysterdate from the 50s, a Seiko PADI, and a Rolex Explorer 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

AirWatch said:


>


FANTASTIC SHOT! Is that orange lume on the bezel or some other photographic/lighting trickery?


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Yee Kang (Feb 23, 2016)

My Seiko Shogun vs Dad's Aquaracer 300m


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

SRP775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

SARB017 Alpinist










Sent from my E5823


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)

citizen NH7350


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

We should have a thread so people can mention what CAMERA they used these shots are gorgeous.


----------



## TPS-tempus (Oct 12, 2016)

my lume shot !


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*










Kentex Marineman II










Kentex Marineman

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver II ...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Zelos Hammerhead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Monster lume










And Monster lume compared to vintage faded lume


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

SKX009 Christmas lume!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roystock (Jul 11, 2013)

The good old sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Nighthawk









Sent from space


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Daytime lume on a rainy California day #seikoseaurchin


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8110 Lume.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

AT8020-54L, BM7170-53L, and AV0037-52E


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

From a distance...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got this new Citizen, lume is ok


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riceballman (Apr 9, 2014)

All these crispy shots :OOO


----------



## jwe1 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Love the lume on my Tuna


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

custom dial works










@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

SBBN025 - SDNA57 - "Planet Monster"


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Borealis Sea Dragon, SRP775, SKX173









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Bluefin Tuna by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Divers


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

BFK and SUN019 next to each other in the dark.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......Deep Blue 1000m Master Explorer.....






......Gen 1 Orange Monster.....






.......(new) Deep Blue Master 2000m 10y Anniv Edition (blue-orange) aka/ Blue Smurf...


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

New Emperor next to the BN2021. Seiko is in another league IMHO.
Cheers

Gav


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It probably has a reason why Seiko decided to use the "SUN" indicator on those watches.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)

I've actually used my Seiko's lume to find stuff in the dark.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

SUN065P1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna torch tonight 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SRP773


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Seiko speedmaster prospex, bright enough for speedmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

SKX with aftermarket lumed bezel insert.


----------



## jwe1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Citizen NY0040-17L


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Emperor at start of shift.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

avenger II

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## nintendo (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

I love these half lume shots

























Sent from space


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Group Lume Shot>>>


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

citizen pilot chrono

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lets play guess the watch, anyone that can name 5 of the 10 wins...absolutely nothing, just bragging rights.


----------



## cubizmo (Feb 20, 2017)

So... does that count? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sneaky lume









Sent from space


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Padi turtle after a day under australian UV hehe


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

SNZG17 with dagaz c3 hands(black 6105).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balagee (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

my white citizen NY2300

@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNE107


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Pelagos


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

B(lume)o


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SethBullock said:


> B(lume)o


Glad to see you enjoying it.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

> Glad to see you enjoying it.


Quite impressed. This one is keeping pretty good time, too. Dropping 2-3 seconds every few days.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SethBullock said:


> Quite impressed. This one is keeping pretty good time, too. Dropping 2-3 seconds every few days.


I've noticed all the 6r15's I've had experience with lose time while wearing them, but gain time stored dial up at night. That one was no exception.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen Promaster PMD56

First the irradiation with UV light....










Then the lume shot....










Cheers 
Eric


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Mako








SEIKO SRP349J1


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Tuna


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170325_155509-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Sinn


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

Here are few lume shots of my affordables:









Timex Military Field T49877









Casio MDT 1010









Citizen Promaster ny0040-09ee









Parnis 44mm Pilot









Rotary Chronospeed









From the left: Timex, Casio, Citizen, Parnis, Rotary.

Clearly Citizen's lume is the strongest after charging, it also lasts the longest. Casio's looks good, but only the applied indices have strong lume, and the hands fade quickly so in the end you're unable to tell the time. Parnis is the other way around, hands last longer. Rotary doesn't look that good on the picture, but the lume is quite effective. Timex won't last too long, but it has indiglo so who cares


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Seiko SNKK19








(I can nearly read by this thing.)
Citizen Navihawk A-T


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My turtle









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Nth santa cruz









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## jb87 (May 12, 2017)

My skx007


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Charged it with my S8 flash for 10 to 15 seconds.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's my new SRP637 with Hexad StrapCode band. Took this pick on my lack leather recliner, then black and whited' out Thr whole image and then used Clolorspladh to correct the lumes,


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Modded Seiko 5 and SRP775J.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

About as good as it's going to get for me.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Love my SRP637









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

From left to right SUN019 (48mm), Impact blue pearl ladies diver (33mm), SBBN031 (48mm).


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

SNE435 and SUN045


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Samurai with light sabers!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A little compilation...

*Seiko Monster 2nd gen*


























*
Citizen NY2300-09L*



























*Seiko SKX007J*


























*
Citizen Excalibur*



























*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*



























*Debert*



























~v~​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A group photo...








~v~_​


----------



## Marhan (Jul 9, 2010)

62MAS relumed by Jack Alexyon. (Sorry for the bad photo)


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

My Seiko Trio









Sent from my P024 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Always interesting lume ideas!


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Lume shot

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Powered by Citizen-Miyota


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Casio made a watch out of legos.

My non snarky contribution.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

O1T500









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

View attachment P_K38154.JPG


Turtle and grand


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko 5









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SSC293P2









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Took this awhile back.


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Alpinist lume


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

S23619J Darth Tuna.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Speedy, Pelagos, turtle


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Against the Spork, you have no hope of victory.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I was just playing with the camera and got these. I wish they looked like this in reality heh.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Padi Monster Tuna









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## techandfitness (Aug 13, 2017)

Love my monster to death and lumed bezel on 007









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Waiting my way through a power outage with the PADI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Seiko PADI Turtle ' Pepsi ' .
4 Minuites under an 8 watt LED .

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Lume on my 27 year old Seiko Archtura Kinetic SKA285J1 after about 3 miniutes in the sun , its a dress watch but still shines brightly all night long .
Photo taken in daytime with a towel over my head :-d not easy .

Beanerds .


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNA413








Citizen Promaster Diver


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## nis300zx (Aug 19, 2017)

31 tuna can


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0786.jpg


Two citizens 20 years apart.

Nitro


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0786.jpg


Two citizens 20 years apart.

Nitro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SBDC053









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bably Tuna


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Darth Tuna.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Day glow


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Night stand


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

No edit or filter (ever) just lucky cell phone shot.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

View attachment P_K38154.JPG


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

TelagaWarna said:


> View attachment 12429447


Nice lume shot


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there a comparison of a new MM300 with a new torch like the Monster 2nd or 3rd gen?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Citizen: it's no lume champ, that's for sure. =|








773


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Technically Citizen own Bulova so...


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Turtle


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Sammy
View attachment DSC_0902.JPG


GS
View attachment DSC_0903.JPG


Nitro


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Sammy
View attachment 12664597


GS
View attachment 12664601


Nitro


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

My Aquis with its new friend - SKX007 with bond NATO and freshly installed LCBI fully lumed bezel insert


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Glow in the dark monster









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Solar Tuna










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)

After 40 years


----------



## Mr.TD (Apr 3, 2017)

Monster in the dark


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bum!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

MDT IT said:


> Bum!


nice shot


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everybody.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Steel


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful watch


slow_mo said:


> Took this awhile back.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle


----------



## Dansak (Apr 1, 2015)

SPB053


----------



## Dansak (Apr 1, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RRHARLEY (Dec 6, 2017)

Half and Half 
Extra lume dots from the thick dome


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

In different lightings









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

Now that is some serious lume!


----------



## mr_b_on_time (Jan 11, 2013)

Came in from outside into a semi-dark room, saw the lume on the watch glowing, thought of this thread, and took these pics before turning on the light. Not the brightest. Will try to get some better lume shots later.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Had some watches on the work bench the other night; turned off the light to leave and caught this show:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yoshiakik27 (Aug 21, 2017)

My MM in lume shot..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice lume


alex79 said:


> In different lightings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Darth Tuna kinda makes it too easy.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Silver Sumo glow.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


scottymac said:


> Darth Tuna kinda makes it too easy.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

SBDX017


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Biggles3 said:


> Silver Sumo glow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tuna in my pizza oven


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

cool shot


khd said:


> Tuna in my pizza oven


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

my new (to me) MM300 under my sweater. This thing has the most insane lume I have experienced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Jblaze36wv said:


> my new (to me) MM300 under my sweater. This thing has the most insane lume I have experienced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I wondered what the hell that photo was at first! The same thing happens with my Tuna, it glows through the fabric of a long sleeve tshirt or jumper like some sort of nuclear submarine - love it


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Burn baby


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Seiko 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Not my brightest lume shot, but one of my favorites! Took this pic with an iPhone 8+. I'm actually impressed at how well it worked in low light conditions, though the pic is still noisy. Doesn't help that it's blown up on this page.

Watch: Citizen Grand Signature Classic - NB0040-58A - White dial, blue hands on bracelet


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PADI Turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Seikos, sumo and turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

SKX with a good pilsener and a good PC. max relax time.


----------



## biff1971 (Jan 30, 2018)

anabuki said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12791237&stc=1&d=1515456286"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kneel before our new lume overlords !!

lol that truely is epic


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Samurai


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

SBDC055

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

Lume shot from Project "Perfect Samurai":










More details here!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/another-mod-project-neww-project-perfect-samurai-4656113.html


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Bluebirdives, LCBI and DLW. Can you guess which is which?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

SBDC059









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwe1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Seiko SBEP001


----------



## Marecki (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

*MM600 SD GMT







*


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

STO









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Still shinning bright like a diamond after 40+ years









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNE283


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Android AD379


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sorry:-( , not a Seiko. But, it does have Seiko movement.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

The one part where the SBBN031 shines over the S23626J1. Lume.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

At work...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Sky SRPB59K1


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Again with the Samurai


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Deep Blues in action


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My samurai


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sawtooth









Caesar









Alpinist









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Sumo is a watch I wish I had bought ages ago


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Padi Lume


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Three Seikos and an odd man out.

Left to Right:
Seiko Monster SRP315K1
Aevig Balaur Super Compressor
Seiko Solar Chrono SSC015P1
Seiko Transocean SBDC047


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Bright number









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Turtle Padi


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyss 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Boom. Skx with lumed bezel insert and srp641 dial


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

SNZG13 with lumed dial


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Custom skx dial and hands with blue lume!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNE283 Diver.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen BM6400. Yeah its the Seiko forum but whatever.


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

A SINNFULL FRIDAY!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

LUM!!!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Here is my sumo SDBC069 lume shot!! It is totally darkness!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

^ can't see anything there... did you charge it before hand?


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

*LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*



khd said:


> ^ can't see anything there... did you charge it before hand?


No! It's BARELY visible if you look the picture closely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Lume's OK!
PAM 88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is mine!


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

prokhmer said:


> khd said:
> 
> 
> > ^ can't see anything there... did you charge it before hand?
> ...


Oh haha sorry I get it now... reminds me of my old Damasko DA36 ?


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Abyss 2


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

I walked into my local T.J. Maxx a few weeks ago looking for a cheap G-Shock, and found this Victorinox Dive Master 500 for $119. Even though I am not a fan of the white strap it was the only one they had, and I just couldn't pass it up. I had previously owned a INOX and got rid of it cause the lume was so bad. I was pleasantly surprised how great the lume is on the DM 500.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's from my pro master diver









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

*Re: LUME SHOTS...LUME SHOTS! Post Your Best & Brightest Lume Shots!*

Samurai STO









Lorus Mickey watch









Seiko 5 SRPB91


----------



## wandyhee (Jan 21, 2019)

Perfect hour marker without day/date window getting in tge way









Sent from my vivo 1808 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Sumo Lume


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere (May 16, 2016)

Seiko "reinterpretation" of the 62MAS. PADI SBDC055 Special Edition with bi-color lume.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais and Lum-Tec M80


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex World Time


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

wesayhowdyhere said:


> View attachment 13919027
> 
> 
> Seiko "reinterpretation" of the 62MAS. PADI SBDC055 Special Edition with bi-color lume.


I never knew the Padi version had bi-color lume. Nice.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Rgstar28 said:


> I never knew the Padi version had bi-color lume. Nice.


Most PADIs do. Maybe all, not 100% sure on that.

Here's my PADI samurai









PADI Solar Tuna


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Orange Monster on a Maratac G10.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

SNE498 in a dark room, after being outside for a minute or so.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


My PADI version comes today!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump this thread back to life:


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## alantch (Mar 25, 2019)

SBBN013


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lasttime (Oct 28, 2020)

My first attempt at lume photography. I had it all figured out after 2.5 beers. This is my Omega SMPc Ref 212.30.41.20.01.003


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## alantch (Mar 25, 2019)

HELM Komodo against my SBBN013


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Lasttime said:


> My first attempt at lume photography. I had it all figured out after 2.5 beers. This is my Omega SMPc Ref 212.30.41.20.01.003
> View attachment 15529291


That's about when I do my best work as well! Great shot!



Latisap said:


> View attachment 15552161


Is the lume on the bezel (other than the pip) actually blue or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

Yes it's blue, don't touch at your eyes 

But i use an UV light to achieve this effect 

I was amazed too bye the difference with the Pip lume !

Sorry for my english.

Laurent


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Latisap said:


> Yes it's blue, don't touch at your eyes
> 
> But i use an UV light to achieve this effect
> 
> ...


Ah, so it's not actually blue lume though... Look cool either way!


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

What's the point in these "lume shots"? Honestly with all the watches that I own, some new some older, with lume, unless I activate it with bright light I cannot see it, and then only for a short while. If I activate before going to bed after a few hours, most often less, I cannot seen lume. That's why I like my Ball watches at night, absolutely no problem reading the time.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> What's the point in these "lume shots"? Honestly with all the watches that I own, some new some older, with lume, unless I activate it with bright light I cannot see it, and then only for a short while. If I activate before going to bed after a few hours, most often less, I cannot seen lume. That's why I like my Ball watches at night, absolutely no problem reading the time.


... just to share something?


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

My Seiko Mod lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

Just happened to be a Lumeshot today;


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


>


That Spinnaker looks sharp!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tronner10 said:


> That Spinnaker looks sharp!


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Junghans Driver.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SRPF33K1 "Tubbataha Reefs" Prospex Monster



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

All my King and Grand Seikos


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

chrbir said:


> View attachment 15560085
> 
> View attachment 15560086


What is this................ ?


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> What is this................ ?


Sarpaneva x Moomin: Stepan Sarpaneva Celebrates 75 Years Of Moomin With This Scandinavian Fantasy For The Wrist | Quill & Pad


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

BHWookie11 said:


> My Seiko Mod lume shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bravo..........even the date wheel


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> Bravo..........even the date wheel


Thanks mate! Swapping the day wheel is a pain! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

* LUME SHOT!*


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Turtle









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Inside a dome.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## pnwyankee (Jun 6, 2019)

Breguet Type XX Ref.3820


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Tuna is the king here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sportura SNAD23P2


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonderful Monster


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Flight Computer SNA413


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Daytime lume on the Seiko SPB077 MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## hero (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## sauravdrives (Dec 29, 2020)

🙂


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Very smooth on the sbdx012









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Now the blue one









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Omega Speedmaster 38mm.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Skx007


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

SRP777 natural light, no filter.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16575147


So is it 7.24 or 8.24 on this dial? Or did I mix up seconds and minute hand? Lume is great, but time seems a bit difficult to read when you don’t wear the watch and are unsure about the location of the 12, no?


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

TimeWellSpent said:


> So is it 7.24 or 8.24 on this dial? Or did I mix up seconds and minute hand? Lume is great, but time seems a bit difficult to read when you don’t wear the watch and are unsure about the location of the 12, no?


8.24. Actually, the lume is not all that good. Yes, it would make it easier to read with a more prominent lume plot at 12.

Lume is very much not the point, not even a tertiary consideration, on this one.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert mod on my Seiko PADI Turtle 🐢 🤙


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## drhanson (Jul 9, 2012)

Brightest?








Same setup, just dialed down the exposure to make it realistic:


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Zelos Thresher GMT


----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## David Letcher (Jan 17, 2015)

SRPD59K1 - 4R36 07G0


----------



## David Letcher (Jan 17, 2015)

SPC137P1 - 7T04 0AK0


----------



## David Letcher (Jan 17, 2015)

VX43


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

...and a Seiko. I just love the lume on the Pepsi Arnie.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

SRPG39


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX029 Char >>>


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

SBDC063


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

SNR045


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

Quick lumeshot at work!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET >>>














*


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Here my new Seiko King Sumo PADI


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll represent for the Arnie folks. Not the best lume - wears off very quickly. My UV flashlight was the MVP here for this photo.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*NIGHT*










*DAY*


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean Lume!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER 300m >>>







*


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

There’s a bit of Luke if you look hard enough… 😂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBGA031 >>>


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> SBGA031 >>>
> View attachment 17000477


Man that’s beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ProF3T said:


> Man that’s beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I don’t have that one out very often!!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Archangel FX said:


> Thank you, I don’t have that one out very often!!


That’s a shame… But on the other hand, my SD GMT is also just sitting in the box since I have got my Tunas…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another seldom worn watch…. From the flight collection!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Superior Lume!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Seiko Astron SSH113J1


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

This is what they call "making the best of it". The Hamilton's lume is poor - both dim, and short-lived - but with enough exposure you can make it look like several layers of Seiko Lumibrite!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Shogun >>>


----------



## Matcoman (Jul 8, 2015)

Had this one for about a month, wonderful watch.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Samurai PADI;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matcoman (Jul 8, 2015)

This has great lume


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER >>>







*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN031


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SPB187 >>>


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

My alpinist


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sea Urchin;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

This blue me away:


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 >>>


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

View attachment 17037134


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Day time lume 😂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX016 >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX029 >>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

6159-7010 Grandfather Tuna >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Solar and auto.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SeikoNaut


----------



## Thicklet (6 mo ago)

Shot of the SLA041 I just took! And one from a few days ago in the dark. My submissions for best and brightest, respectively.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

PADI Solar Tuna ☀


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------

